# Tagore and Einstein Discuss Eastern and Western Music



## SottoVoce (Jul 29, 2011)

I shamelessly post a lot about Einstein on TC, but I happened to stumble across a fascinating conversation between him and Tagore, where they discuss their experience with Eastern and Western music. The first part is about physics and philosophy, but they seem to be more convinced by eachother's opinions when they start discussing music. Thought you guys might be interested:

Conversation between Tagore and Einstein


----------



## SottoVoce (Jul 29, 2011)

It is now Einstein's birthday (Pi day), so this is even more relevant!


----------



## Igneous01 (Jan 27, 2011)

that was a very good and thought provoking read, i never knew that Einstein had discussions recorded


----------

